# Renting HGVC points



## DazedandConfused (Feb 24, 2021)

I have plenty of HGVC points for 2021 and was wondering if there is a market or process for renting points to another member, where to place a notice, and approximate price. I called HGVC and they said there is no fee to do this but both parties need to be on the phone for transfer.

I am very familiar with DVC point rental and it is super easy on the dedicated DVC websites or even Facebook.

I assume that HGVC points would be worth around $.15 to $.20 each for a 0-9 month booking


----------



## GT75 (Feb 24, 2021)

There is an HGVC resale FB page on which people buy/sell points.


----------



## Wright17s (Feb 24, 2021)

I just completed my first purchase of points a couple of days ago... found the seller on the HGVC resale FB page.  Worked out slick, a 3-way call to HGVC so both parties could validate their member # and security questions and the transfer was immediate.  Booked a week stay at Ocean Oak HH in April the minute we got off the phone!

The only noteworthy item is you can't transfer saved points, only current/next year ( i.e. 2021 or 2022 points ).


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 24, 2021)

Do they limit you to one transfer per year like DVC does?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 25, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Do they limit you to one transfer per year like DVC does?


Not that we know of.    But this isn't addressed in the rules.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 25, 2021)

GT75 said:


> There is an HGVC resale FB page on which people buy/sell points.



Can one actually buy and sell points within the HGVC rules or is the buy and sell deal done outside the rules, but the transfer of the points goes thru HGVC so a "legal(within the rules)" reservation can be made by the buyer.


----------



## Wright17s (Feb 25, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Can one actually buy and sell points within the HGVC rules or is the buy and sell deal done outside the rules, but the transfer of the points goes thru HGVC so a "legal(within the rules)" reservation can be made by the buyer.


Any payment is done outside of HGVC ( i.e. Venmo, PayPal, etc. ).  A reasonable payment suggestion would be to pay 50% before the transfer and 50% after it completes.  In terms of HGV rules, I haven't been able to find anything in the club rules about transferring points between members at all.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 25, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Can one actually buy and sell points within the HGVC rules or is the buy and sell deal done outside the rules, but the transfer of the points goes thru HGVC so a "legal(within the rules)" reservation can be made by the buyer.


Agree with @Wright17s.   There is nothing in the HGVC rules.    I will only add that there must be some level of trust established between the selling and the buyer because the transfer is done via a 3-way call with HGVC.   And then there is the payment also between the two outside of the transfer.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 25, 2021)

Does HGVC charge anything for the transfer?

I had no idea this was possible....


----------



## GT75 (Feb 25, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> Does HGVC charge anything for the transfer?


No


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> Does HGVC charge anything for the transfer?



I suspect that it's rare enuff that is hasn't occurred to them, yet.
At least not until you brought it up. Thanks.
,


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 25, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> I suspect that it's rare enuff that is hasn't occurred to them, yet.
> At least not until you brought it up. Thanks.
> ,


If HGVC got into charging for the transfer they would need to be involved in the money exchange between the parties since they were profiting from the transaction.  That would not nessarily be bad for us members since it would let people who have too many points that they don't need get some money for them.  However, HGVC wouldn't want to do that since they would rather have members to buy more weeks to get more points.  Of course HGVC really wants members to buy more weeks from them, however, even if memebers buy resale it is a benefit to the HGVC Brand and Properties by keeping secondary market prices up and potential defaults down.


----------



## tah (Feb 25, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Do they limit you to one transfer per year like DVC does?



I did it 3 times this year (selling) -- found buyers from the facebook page.  First time, no questions/no issues.  Second time the HGVC rep asked me if it was a transfer to family (I replied "no; a friend")/ no issues.  Third time no questions/no issues.  

The trust issue beyond the payment aspect is that the HGVC rep will ask both parties for account number, full name, and *one security question*.  If you don't want to expose the answer to the question asked you can request a different question.

As also mentioned in this thread the process I used was: received 1/2 payment, transferred points, received 1/2 payment.  Both parties have risk but the buyer experiences risk first.  I offer to send a screen shot of my account page showing points to buyer to mitigate concern. 

For payment:  2x zelle and 1x paypal friends and family

There seems to be a good mix of buyers and sellers on the facebook page.








						Hilton Grand Vacation Club resale bulletin board | Facebook
					

A place to list your timeshare ad for sale, or looking for deeds to purchase.  Please include Price, Points and Fees in the ad.   A place to post tips! Ask questions! Share stories!   ~ my story is...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## NOLA47 (Feb 25, 2021)

This is good to know.  I’m not on social media but may get my daughter to check it out on Facebook.  i can see where this could be very helpful.  How do you determine how much to charge per point?


----------



## brp (Feb 25, 2021)

NOLA47 said:


> This is good to know.  I’m not on social media but may get my daughter to check it out on Facebook.  i can see where this could be very helpful.  How do you determine how much to charge per point?



Does anyone know if there are avenues other than Facebook for this? I don't have a FB page and have no interest in getting one, but maybe there's another forum for doing this?

Cheers.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 25, 2021)

brp said:


> Does anyone know if there are avenues other than Facebook for this? I don't have a FB page and have no interest in getting one, but maybe there's another forum for doing this?



What are you afraid of.....”We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.”


----------



## Hawaii2019 (Mar 31, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I have plenty of HGVC points for 2021 and was wondering if there is a market or process for renting points to another member, where to place a notice, and approximate price. I called HGVC and they said there is no fee to do this but both parties need to be on the phone for transfer.
> 
> I am very familiar with DVC point rental and it is super easy on the dedicated DVC websites or even Facebook.
> 
> I assume that HGVC points would be worth around $.15 to $.20 each for a 0-9 month booking


[post deleted:   advertising not allowed.    This forum is only for discussion]


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn't know this existed. What do bHC points rent for on average? Is the buyer required to own a bHC property to transfer into their account as bHC? What if they don't, does it convert as club?


----------



## Zenichiro (Mar 31, 2021)

The going rate seems to be .15 to .18 USD per point.


----------



## giowop (Mar 31, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I didn't know this existed. What do bHC points rent for on average? Is the buyer required to own a bHC property to transfer into their account as bHC? What if they don't, does it convert as club?



{post edited as I realized you were specifically asking about bHC points}

Do your bHC points list separately in your HGVC account? When I did my normal point transfer, only 2021 points were available to shift. Showed up instantly in my account. Might be a different process if bHC.

Honestly this is a game changer for me in terms of looking at the future purchases. I got into HGV cheap with a couple of low-point resales, thinking that I’d target higher price and point deeds later on. I “rented” 5000 points for $750 this year, Thinking I might need extra for a reservation. Seems like kind of a steal As they are legit 2021 points that will still be good through 2022 if I bank them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenichiro (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn’t realize a BHC points would be any different. Points are points aren’t they?


----------



## letsgobobby (Mar 31, 2021)

Can anyone link to this Facebook group? I'm not much of a FB user and could not find it.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 31, 2021)

Zenichiro said:


> I didn’t realize a BHC points would be any different. Points are points aren’t they?



Most bHC resorts have earlier booking windows for bHC club owners. The thought is if bHC points were transferred to a non-bHC member, would they be able to make a reservation in the earlier bHC owner window.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 31, 2021)

It sounds like the best option for bHC is to reserve and rent out home week. That way the guest can also have access to the lounge as a guest of the owner.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 31, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It sounds like the best option for bHC is to reserve and rent out home week. That way the guest can also have access to the lounge as a guest of the owner.



Wait, people using guest passes at bHC resorts get access to the owners lounge? That’s a game changer.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes as a guest of the owner, you get owners privileges.


----------



## NOLA47 (Mar 31, 2021)

Would someone please explain bHC.  Thanks


----------



## giowop (Mar 31, 2021)

NOLA47 said:


> Would someone please explain bHC. Thanks



Several HGVC locales are designated “(name of location) By Hilton Club”. New York (not all properties) and DC are foremost examples of this - there are others, usually seen as “prime” locations. Maintenance fees are higher as are purchase prices even on resale market, usually. The booking window for bHC owners at bHC locales is longer, while the booking window for non-bHC owners at bHC locations is much smaller. 

That’s at least a start...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Mar 31, 2021)

giowop said:


> Several HGVC locales are designated “(name of location) By Hilton Club”. New York (not all properties) and DC are foremost examples of this - there are others, usually seen as “prime” locations. Maintenance fees are higher as are purchase prices even on resale market, usually. The booking window for bHC owners at bHC locales is longer, while the booking window for non-bHC owners at bHC locations is much smaller.
> 
> That’s at least a start...
> 
> ...



@giowop is correct. Many of them seem to be hotel conversions (but not all). They seem to be more like hotels in urban areas (but not all). There is no minimum night reservation as you can book 1 night. New York has (or will have once they are complete) 4 properties while DC, Charleston SC, Honolulu, Okinawa Japan and Los Cabos Mexico all have 1 each. bHC also has the top floor of Elara in Vegas. Supposedly the Chicago property was going to be bHC (it’s the top floor of The Doubletree downtown), but valuation wasn’t high enough. The bHC properties give a 50:1 points trade in for your Hilton Honors account.


----------



## NOLA47 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks so much.  I’m familiar with by hilton club just couldn’t figure out the abbreviation as I read thru the comments.  Thanks for the explanation in greater detail.  I was not familiar with all the benefits.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Mar 31, 2021)

I just had a one night stay in DC and looked at staying at the District but the cost of the points to me would have been double what I paid at the HGI next door ($88).  Rates in DC are crazy low considering that the Cherry Blossoms just peaked the day I was there.


----------



## brp (Mar 31, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Rates in DC are crazy low considering that the Cherry Blossoms just peaked the day I was there.



Excellent timing! We're going this evening to a Japanese garden near us for the Hanami festival - cherry blossom viewing.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 31, 2021)

dayooper said:


> @giowop is correct. Many of them seem to be hotel conversions (but not all). They seem to be more like hotels in urban areas (but not all). There is no minimum night reservation as you can book 1 night. New York has (or will have once they are complete) 4 properties while DC, Charleston SC, Honolulu, Okinawa Japan and Los Cabos Mexico all have 1 each. bHC also has the top floor of Elara in Vegas. Supposedly the Chicago property was going to be bHC (it’s the top floor of The Doubletree downtown), but valuation wasn’t high enough. The bHC properties give a 50:1 points trade in for your Hilton Honors account.



The Honolulu bHC location has been canceled, or least seriously postponed.  They mentioned that in one of the quarterly investor calls.  Basically that tower was cut due to pandemic and drop in travel demand.


----------



## tah (Mar 31, 2021)

letsgobobby said:


> Can anyone link to this Facebook group? I'm not much of a FB user and could not find it.



The link to the group is in post #13 above but here it is again.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1047361228780071


----------



## dayooper (Mar 31, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The Honolulu bHC location has been canceled, or least seriously postponed.  They mentioned that in one of the quarterly investor calls.  Basically that tower was cut due to pandemic and drop in travel demand.



Missed that. Wonder if HGVC will use The Modern as their new Honolulu resort. DRI was starting the process of making the hotel into timeshares. It wasn’t part of any trust so it would be easy to move. It was very close to where the bHC property was going to be.


----------



## magmue (Mar 31, 2021)

I am reluctant to treat this as a game changer, in terms of long term strategy when it is a strategy being tolerated and facilitated by HGVC, but not formalized. Meaning it could go away at any moment. And the more owners are using it, the more likely that HGVC will either monetize it or pull the plug.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Missed that. Wonder if HGVC will use The Modern as their new Honolulu resort. DRI was starting the process of making the hotel into timeshares. It wasn’t part of any trust so it would be easy to move. It was very close to where the bHC property was going to be.



The Modern is real close to HHV Lagoon and GW tower at the Ewa end of Waikiki. The new bHC is closer got the diamond head end of Waikiki. Located on where Kings Village shopping center used to be. The bHC is across the street from the Sheraton Princess Kaiulani and Hyatt Regency.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## phil1ben (Apr 1, 2021)

magmue said:


> I am reluctant to treat this as a game changer, in terms of long term strategy when it is a strategy being tolerated and facilitated by HGVC, but not formalized. Meaning it could go away at any moment. And the more owners are using it, the more likely that HGVC will either monetize it or pull the plug.



One would think that HGVC authorized the process as a test. The only effect to HGVC is that more of their rooms are occupied. Not sure if this is a benefit or a detriment to HGVC.  The ultimate plan has to be monetization. The only issue to me is how much the fee will be. It would be nice if the process could be automated on the website, however, the current website has problems with the existing traffic.


----------



## Zenichiro (Apr 1, 2021)

I am back and forth on this option. I like the idea of buying points when needed and selling if I have to.
However, it does take away from the availability that would otherwise be there if someone couldn’t use there points. Also it breaks the club rules. So it makes me wonder what other rules are so flexible.
ClubPoints Expiration. In the event a Member fails to use any or all of their ClubPoints before expiration, the ClubPoints will expire and will not be available for use in succeeding years. The Member shall have no reservation, exchange, reinstatement or other Point stretching options for any or all
expired ClubPoints. ClubPoints are not transferable. Members should monitor their ClubPoint balances through club.hiltongrandvacations.com.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 1, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Modern is real close to HHV Lagoon and GW tower at the Ewa end of Waikiki. The new bHC is closer got the diamond head end of Waikiki. Located on where Kings Village shopping center used to be. The bHC is across the street from the Sheraton Princess Kaiulani and Hyatt Regency.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



LOL ! Thanks, I guess I need to stop posting about Hawaii. I thought I saw The Modern next to the proposed bHC resort, but I guess it was HHV.


----------



## el1ev1en (Jun 13, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> I have plenty of HGVC points for 2021 and was wondering if there is a market or process for renting points to another member, where to place a notice, and approximate price. I called HGVC and they said there is no fee to do this but both parties need to be on the phone for transfer.
> 
> I am very familiar with DVC point rental and it is super easy on the dedicated DVC websites or even Facebook.
> 
> I assume that HGVC points would be worth around $.15 to $.20 each for a 0-9 month booking


I know this is an old post, but I cannot find anything more pertinant to reply to. I am a DVC opwner and very familiar with renting points to others (via forums or FB--- it is painless thru DVC). Is it HGV point rental similar?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 13, 2022)

Transferring points from one HGVC member to another is no longer allowed.


----------

